# McDonalds burgers for a dollar!



## Robie (Jul 19, 2018)

Came across this article if anyone is interested. I'm not a huge fan of Micky D's but a cheap meal is a cheap meal. 

http://designtaxi.com/news/400615/M...ts-Sandwiches-At-US-1-For-The-Rest-Of-Summer/

Hope it helps


----------



## shred till yer dead (Jul 19, 2018)

Get the McDonald's app and there are all kinds of good deals all the time on food there but the 1$ sandwich has just ended as of yesterday


----------



## ScumRag (Jul 19, 2018)

But FREE fries with a dollar purchase or more til the end of the year. Participating locations only.


----------



## TheVikingJester (Jul 20, 2018)

I personally dont eat mickyds, enjoy your abducted children and horsemeat combo XD


----------



## shred till yer dead (Jul 20, 2018)

The horse meat thing was burger king 


https://www.usatoday.com/story/money/business/2013/01/24/burger-king-horsemeat/1861529/


----------



## TheVikingJester (Jul 20, 2018)

welp im not eating burger king now aswell, gross, haha


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323 (Jul 20, 2018)

Horse meat, cow meat, bird meat, fish meat, what's the difference? Society telling you which one is alright to eat?


----------



## Preacher (Jul 20, 2018)

https://www.cnn.com/2018/07/19/us/mcdonalds-free-fries/index.html

(CNN)Say hello to Fry Fridays.
No that's not the official name of the promotion, even if it would fit since McDonald's will be giving away free fries every Friday for the rest of the year.
But there is a catch, of course. You get the fries as long as you spend at least $1 through its mobile app. (And you can only get one free order on the day.) That means downloading the software and registering.

The key word there is "app." McDonald's has started to focus a lot of attention on the app in an effort to revitalize declining sales and appeal to younger crowds. The company went into a slump earlier in the decade, as new competitors emerged and consumers pivoted to healthier choices. The legendary hamburger chain has rebounded, in part because of new leadership. But it is still integrating technology into its business model.

When customers place their orders digitally, McDonald's saves on labor, because the order goes directly to the kitchen, said Peter Saleh, a restaurant analyst for BTIG. There's no need for an employee to take an order at the counter or through a drive-thru window and relay it back.
App-wise, Starbucks is one of its main competitors. The coffee chain has, in addition to its app, almost 15 million participants in its loyalty program.

The free fry offer is not the first deal the company has tied to its app. There's a similar enticement on sodas, offering a complimentary one if you spend a dollar on Tuesdays or Thursdays.
Once customers "start using (the app) and get into that habit, it tends to stick," said Saleh.
Business Insider predicts that by 2020, ordering food ahead via a mobile device will account for more than 10% of all sales at what it terms "quick-service restaurants."

"It's an interesting way to build engagement in their app," said Morningstar analyst R.J. Hottovy. "That's probably the end goal here."

The deal started July 13 in celebration of National French Fry Day. The promotion is available every Friday through December 30.

CNN's Danielle Wiener-Bronner contributed to this story.


----------



## Odin (Jul 20, 2018)




----------



## ScumRag (Jul 20, 2018)

I've been so hungry once I ate frosting that someone had scraped off a birthday cake (or so I guess) out of a dumpster behind Baskin Robbins. 

When hunger calls, man... You'll eat anything... I just guess you haven't been there yet. Hard to be vegan & houseless.


----------



## peacefulmonokai (Aug 6, 2018)

When you've only got a few dollars, mickey d's gives good bang for buck. Not the healthiest, but good value. Im running short on funds til Tues, so I might grab a couple burgs tomorrow. The biscuit and sausage used to be underated, now they've upped the price to $1.80+. Used to be a $1.


----------



## Odin (Aug 6, 2018)

See though... if you want to you can find better deals and value than Mc D's just takes some searching.

I recommend the smaller mom pop grocery chains and European or other deli's.

For 3.99 there is a place that serves a different white box meal every day. Granted its mostly a mashed potatoes chicken or pork or somekinda cutlet... and somekind veg/slaw place but it does have variety (breaded fish filet Fridays)... and the different slaws/veg are awesome... specially the dill cucumber salad

Now I will still get a fast food place once in a while but why spend 2 dollars on two real pathetic items (wendys is 1.89 each though they have the 4 for 4 fries drink exc deal atm) so why spend 2 bucks when you can spend 4 and have a hearty homecooked meal.

granted this is all depending on having more than 2 bucks... but I figure most people can hustle up more than 2 bucks every few days/once in a while.

I dunno I seen this in a few other places and maybe you can't find it everywhere... but it's worth doing a bike ride and search in your neighborhood... I mean seriously last time I had Mc D It was SO Bloody Disappointing!


Oh... also... lets not even forget DUMPSTER DIVING>>>

I been leaving my one spot alone cuz of the heat lately... but just this weekend I ran into a fellow regular dumpsterdiver... and he had that days score of two HUGE packaged slabs of ribs. Expiration date was not even that day it was for the next.

There you go ace... take yer ass to the woods.. make fire... make food. Free.


----------



## peacefulmonokai (Aug 8, 2018)

$3.99 for a nutritious meal, is not bad. And I"m right there with ya on nutritional value bang for back. It can be tricky though depending on which part of country and city you are in, at least here in U.S. They are strategically placed there.

I've lived all my life in cities from Bronx, NY to Oakland.

In the U.S., Mickey D's and liquor stores are all across poorer neighborhoods, especially inner-cities. 

Simply put, poorer folk have no other choice in the U.S. 

No healthy options in the hoods, period - end of sentence.

That needs to change. 

But it won't.


----------



## Deleted member 20240 (Aug 10, 2018)

I did a factory reset on my phone after downloading this app. It embeds into google fit, a program on all current android devices, which basically tracks your movements. They say it's for you to manage your health. I'm assuming mc'd's is using the data for r @ d, marketing purposes, etc. I couldn't remove the attachment, even after I uninstalled the app. I don't even have google fit active, but still, just creeps me out.


----------

